# Oak Grain



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

What is the fastest way to fill oak grain when painting. I have a set of cabinets I am doing that has fairly heavy oak grain and they want it minimized. Do I need to get a grain filler? Should I just spray several coats of undercoater?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

jacob33 said:


> What is the fastest way to fill oak grain when painting. I have a set of cabinets I am doing that has fairly heavy oak grain and they want it minimized. Do I need to get a grain filler? Should I just spray several coats of undercoater?


Swedish Putty, either from Fine Paints of Europe or home made. We make it with enamel undercoater mixed to the desired consistency with whiting.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Fastest? IDK.

But I do know this has been recommended before as the secret sauce for filling cabinet grain prior to painting:

http://fauxcenter.com/faux-effects-...finishing-medium/master-finishing-medium.html


----------



## Surreal Painting (May 10, 2015)

Not sure what type of products you use or prefer. I have had success with doing 2 coats of EZ sand Primer on the fronts/frames. It is a high build primer. It is an oil but does dry very quickly. Sands to a powder.

2 coats of ez sand fills a ton of grain. Thats 1 method. Might be a better way maybe wait for others to say what they think. 1 nice thing about the Ez sand Method is if your already using a primer this way is like 2 birds 1 stone. 

Good luck and please post some before and afters if you would be so kind.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

jacob33 said:


> What is the fastest way to fill oak grain when painting. I have a set of cabinets I am doing that has fairly heavy oak grain and they want it minimized. Do I need to get a grain filler? Should I just spray several coats of undercoater?


Minimized is a subjective term. Last set of oak cabs I did, I used MH Ready Patch, pulled tight, 2 coats. Face frames and end-panels only (new cab doors).
All flat surfaces, though. Didn't have any contours or raised panels to deal with.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

There isn't really a fast way to fill oak grain. The easiest thing I've come across is Fine Paints of Europe Brushing Putty like Gough mentioned. It's expensive, but works well. Depending on the level of perfection you're striving for you might need two applications to completely fill the grain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> Minimized is a subjective term. Last set of oak cabs I did, I used MH Ready Patch, pulled tight, 2 coats. Face frames and end-panels only (new cab doors).
> All flat surfaces, though. *Didn't have any contours or raised panels to deal with.*


That changes everything.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I paint paint said:


> That changes everything.


Yes it does. :yes:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I paint paint said:


> Fastest? IDK.
> 
> But I do know this has been recommended before as the secret sauce for filling cabinet grain prior to painting:
> 
> http://fauxcenter.com/faux-effects-...finishing-medium/master-finishing-medium.html



This stuff is the fastest easiest way I've found. It's a thick, clear acrylic medium that you can spray on. No brushing or knifing, and minimal sanding because it's sprayed to begin with. 

I usually do two coats of it on the fronts of doors and one on the back. Fills the pin holes and goes a long way towards minimizing the grain overall. 

Here's some pics of an oak set done with it, with Breakthrough as the top coat. 



















Edit: you can brush/roll it too, just takes more sanding to smooth it out.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Interesting Jmayspaint. On the spraying it part.

I'm almost willing to bet XIM Peel bond or Sherwin's alternative would work. Never tried it but I did have a painted steel door that had some paint peeled off. Hit it with some Peel bond and couldn't even notice the defect. Looked smooth. So I figure that might work too.

And the stuff is rated for exterior use also. Just not sure if it would be thick enough to cover in one pass, although you can load it up pretty thick by spraying. And the spraying helps with arched doors.

Just my 2 cent thoughts


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> This stuff is the fastest easiest way I've found. It's a thick, clear acrylic medium that you can spray on. No brushing or knifing, and minimal sanding because it's sprayed to begin with.
> 
> I usually do two coats of it on the fronts of doors and one on the back. Fills the pin holes and goes a long way towards minimizing the grain overall.
> 
> ...


Nice work.:thumbsup:
Did you reduce it with water?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Nice work.:thumbsup:
> Did you reduce it with water?



The grain filler? No. First few times I used it I did, but I discovered it will spray just fine with an airless un thinned. It's thick, but not too thick. Reducing it just decreases the effectiveness.


----------



## ILoveGrits (Jul 7, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> The grain filler? No. First few times I used it I did, but I discovered it will spray just fine with an airless un thinned. It's thick, but not too thick. Reducing it just decreases the effectiveness.


What size tip do you spray with?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

ILoveGrits said:


> What size tip do you spray with?



Think I used a 517 on those doors, spraying flat, and a 213 on the boxes and frames. The Masters Finishing Medium really sprays pretty easily straight out of the can. Similar to something like Peel Stop I would imagine.


----------

